# Knoydart - Britains Last Wilderness



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I've recently got into "Munro bagging", always loved getting up on the hills and after realising I'd done a few of them anyway I've been making a concentrated effort to get out and tick a few more off.

Last week we decided to try and do the 3 in Knoydart, West Highlands. It's a stunning place, ten miles from the nearest road and only accessible by boat or a long hilly walk. We walked in (tough going with 3 days worth of gear, tents etc), the walk along Loch Hourn is beautiful though.

Managed all three Munros and the walk back in 2 nights. Took my camera along and managed to take a few shots.

1. 
Loch Quoich - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

2. 
Loch Hourn Sunset - Knoydart by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

3. 
Luinne Bheinn - Knoydart, Scottish Highlands  by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

4. 
Loch Hourn - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

5. 
Sunset Shell - Scottish Highlands  by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

6. 
Shipwrecked - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

7. 
Loch Quoich reflections - Scottish Highlands  by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful mate, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Stunning shots matey. Been up to Scotland myself recently and the scenery up this is breathtaking. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lovely dude. I loooove Scotland.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Really great pictures.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!!!

Incredible, very different atmosphere & mood in each picture :thumb: :argie:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

A bit of critique: 
- I think the ND in 1 is overdone.
- 2 and 3 are fine, like the track in 3, but can't help feeling it looks a bit ND'd. Might not be the case, might be natural, but the blue sky is tempered.
- I would want to have taken 4 from a vantage point another 25cm higher, to bring the top of the boat slightly away from the horizon. I like the processing.
- I dislike vignettes, so 5 does little for me. Is this a lensbaby or what's with the blur? I've found myself that things like this work really well with a macro lens.
- 6 is, to my mind, the weakest of the set - I find it too busy. Got any alternative views? 
- 7 is great, but might become even better with a minor crop off the top. It's nicely horizontal; try cropping so that the rule of thirds or golden sections applies (I personally prefer the golden section) - which in this case means just 4 pix off the top in the size you've shown. 

As always, these are only my opinions. Nice set.

- Bret


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Stunning scenery beautifully captured :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers guys. 

Thanks to bretti too for taking some time to give me some feedback - appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures.What a beautiful looking place.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful, a lad at work does the Munroes, never seen the fascination but if thats the kind of scenery kicking about I now understand it.


----------

